# 4/2/08 - Federal Funding Available For Land Preservation Projects in the Lake Erie Wa



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Communities within Ohio's Lake Erie Watershed that are seeking to acquire land for preservation and recreation can apply for up to $3 million per project in federal grants through the Coastal and Estuarine Land Conservation Program (CELCP). 

More...


----------

